# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Queensland

## cyclic

As a member of Asbestos Queensland, I receive regular updates about asbestos and training and other programs, and there is a fair bit of information available here about asbestos, as no doubt there is in other States and the NT.
So I put this up in the hope it may help someone on here.  https://www.asbestos.qld.gov.au/

----------

